# Looking for '10 Caad9 5 Blue pictures please!!!



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello all,

Between '09 Caad9 7, '10 Caad9 4, Trek 2.3 and so on, I have finally settled down for a Caad9 5. (As the guy at the bike shop said 300 was not enough to justify the Force crank and rival shifter/fd/rd. Plus Cannondale keeps pushing the inventory date back, can't get a caad9 4 until April/May)

Now I have to decide whether I want the charcoal grey or the Nu Team Blue. 

I've searched online everywhere, even tried google in different countries. Most pictures online were the BBQ black, the 09' white/red, and the charcoal grey. Found like one blurry photo from this one bike shop website of the blue one... )

So what, no one picked the blue one when they bought their caad9 5? I for one thinks the grey mixed with the red and white highlights are fugly. (Though it kinda grew on me the second time I saw it in person)
*
I would really appreciate it if anyone could post their blue caad9s, or point me in the direction of one! *

And I would ask which is sexier, but I know most people will say charcoal grey...

Thanks!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Have you seen either in person? Which looks better on a gut feeling level? Assuming both have the same delivery date, pick one and stop thinking about it.

I got a gray on closeout (shop closing) and swapped my Rival from my cross bike onto it. I'd have preferred the black 9-4 but it didn't work out that way, and once I'm sweating on the road, I don't care what it looks like.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Well my lbs has the grey in stock but no blue. I know its silly but if I'm paying 1400 for a bike I want its looks to take my fancy... plus everyone has the charcoal grey so I am thinking to be different...


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Ranilus said:


> Well my lbs has the grey in stock but no blue. I know its silly but if I'm paying 1400 for a bike I want its looks to take my fancy... plus everyone has the charcoal grey so I am thinking to be different...



Try this link.

http://www.greatlakescycling.com/2009/07/2010-cannondale-caad9-5/

They have a review of the blue caad9-5 in blue with some decent pics. I can take some pics , since I just got the blue 9-5 . Will take and post later when I have a bit more time. For now, check out the link. You will enjoy either though, when you are riding, you can't really see too much of the bike anyway!!


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Well see, actually I was just gonna push the bike around and look at it. 

But seriously! If you got the blue one, please upload pictures! And did you see both colors in person? How did they compare?

Also, I just saw the Magnesium White one for the Caad9 6, and love the clean look! Plus it's 20-speed AND $250 cheaper! UGHHH. (I think the white frame would look SWEET with white saddle/handlebar + black mechs like the 105!)

So...to sum up:

Charcoal is kinda muddy/unhappy with too many darker colors

Blue is sort of a classic C'dale color scheme.

White is clean and classy, but too bland. 

I really love the race red and envy the japs for getting that with the 9-5 that includes the 105 crankset!


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Hahaha, I did a bit of that pushing around with my new bike also. 

I saw both of them. The black one seems cooler, if you prefer the stealth-ish looks, but obviously, you are drawn to the blue one like I did. 

I agree, the blue is a happier color! I was sold on the blue after looking at the pictures on that link with the review from my previous post. If I didn't see that review and only saw the bikes in person, I probably would have picked the black one as I am usually a low key person and prefer not to stand out too much. It also seems that the blue bike is shinier, or may be it was the bike calling me to pick it, haha. 

If you like, you can get the best of both worlds, since the 9-6 has the blue color also (according the c'dale's website), and you save a bit of money! I am a beginner roadie, so I can't really comment on how much of a difference there is between the group set on the 5 vs. the 6. If you don't think you can tell the difference, may be you can get the 6 in blue instead! Will definitely try to take some pics and post them but that will be in an hour or so, have to take care of some house work first.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a beginner roadie too!

I have no real interest in 105 anyway. I could just ride the Tiagras to the ground then upgrade to Sram or better yet, Campy.. 

But the only problem is that the Caad9 6s come with a lesser fork (alu-carbon) while the 5s and above come with full carbon. Now I don't know if this is going to matter a whole lot or affect the bike's resale value so ...hmm tough choices. 

Anyway, thank you for the replies and I look forward to your awesome photos!


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Ranilus said:


> I'm a beginner roadie too!
> 
> I have no real interest in 105 anyway. I could just ride the Tiagras to the ground then upgrade to Sram or better yet, Campy..
> 
> ...


Not really sure about the resale value, but if you don't really care for 105, might as well get the 9-6! Go test ride them and see if the ride feels different, as many more experienced members of this forum would suggest!

Here are some pics, I am horrible at taking pics, so you are probably better off with looking at the ones taken on that review of the bike from the link above.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow I think those look amazing! 

The color looks much richer/darker than the ones from that website (prolly cuz those were taken in direct sunlight)

Looks totally racy. Throw in some blue tires and you are good to go. (Although it doesn't seem to sparkle/glow in strong light like the charcoal grey one does)

I understand the being lowkey part, but a road bike is supposed to be shinny and flashy. Right >

I think I will have my LBS order the blue one for me. Thanks again! (And I wouldn't mind drooling over more pictures of your awesome new bike, if and when you have the time and heart to do so)


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

If I get a chance, will try to take some pics outside in the daylight, no promise though, I would rather be riding than taking pics! Good luck with your purchase! 

Another thing, the wait for my bike (from ordering to ready for pickup) was close to a month, not sure if you will see the same thing happen.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Where are these people coming from?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is a 2009 CAAD 9/7 with full Ultegra @ 16 pounds:


















The Patriot blue bike looks INCREDIBLE outside in the sunlight!


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

djg714 said:


> Where are these people coming from?



who? cyclists?


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> Here is a 2009 CAAD 9/7 with full Ultegra @ 16 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! wow, 16 pounds!! Maybe once I become a better cyclist, I'll think about upgrading my stock caad9.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

mournhart said:


> If I get a chance, will try to take some pics outside in the daylight, no promise though, I would rather be riding than taking pics! Good luck with your purchase!
> 
> Another thing, the wait for my bike (from ordering to ready for pickup) was close to a month, not sure if you will see the same thing happen.


Hey! It's been a few days and I was wondering what kind of awesome riding experiences you've had with your new bike. Also, did your bike come stock with the black seat and handlebar tape? I kinda prefer the white one..


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the ksyriums were a smart upgrade, at sixteen pounds with the ultegra group, that is one fast machine...

i'm not a big fan of black handlebar tape, but with that blue and the black seat i think you got the color scheme correct bro

nice bike.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Ranilus said:


> Hey! It's been a few days and I was wondering what kind of awesome riding experiences you've had with your new bike. Also, did your bike come stock with the black seat and handlebar tape? I kinda prefer the white one..


Only had time to take it out for a couple of short rides (10 min and 24 min a day later). It feels very responsive. Has been awesome so far, can't wait for the weekend though. Planning on doing at least an hour of riding!

It did come with the black seat and handlebar tape. You might have to talk to your LBS to see if they can do something about that. The seat you may be able to trade it in for something white?


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> the ksyriums were a smart upgrade, at sixteen pounds with the ultegra group, that is one fast machine...
> 
> i'm not a big fan of black handlebar tape, but with that blue and the black seat i think you got the color scheme correct bro
> 
> nice bike.


If you don't mind telling me, how much did you spend on all the upgrades? I'll need to start saving up, haha. Won't be for a while though, I'll need to rack up a lot of miles before I commit to any more spendings on the bike.

Thanks, I actually prefer black tape and seat, so I don't have to clean them so often.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Jeez, you could have looked in the thread at the top of the page. 

Just brought the bike home. 









After hanging it on my wall and removing the reflectors. I have since removed most of the wheel stickers (all of the red).


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice bike, Clayton!


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

ClaytonT said:


> Jeez, you could have looked in the thread at the top of the page.
> [/IMG]


Huh? The picture thread is not working for me. When I open it I get a totally blank page, not even "page not found" or nothing.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Ranilus said:


> Huh? The picture thread is not working for me. When I open it I get a totally blank page, not even "page not found" or nothing.


I had the same problems when I first started lurking around this forum. You can fix this by going to "My Account" then on the left side "Edit Options" under "Thread Display Option" --> "Thread Display Mode" --> change this from "Hybrid" to something else then save changes at the bottom. 

This ought to fix the problem.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

mournhart said:


> I had the same problems when I first started lurking around this forum. You can fix this by going to "My Account" then on the left side "Edit Options" under "Thread Display Option" --> "Thread Display Mode" --> change this from "Hybrid" to something else then save changes at the bottom.
> 
> This ought to fix the problem.


Hey how's the Caad9 treating ya? I finally ordered mine yesterday! 

I see a small buddha thingy on the counter behind your bike in one of the pictures lol


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Ranilus said:


> Hey how's the Caad9 treating ya? I finally ordered mine yesterday!
> 
> I see a small buddha thingy on the counter behind your bike in one of the pictures lol


It's great, riding a couple of times a week now, and I am doing tour de cure in napa this weekend. Still working out some kinks in fitting though. I get this hot foot thing on my right, playing with cleat position and sock thickness to see if I can get rid of it.. Glad you order yours!! 

Haha, yea, the budda thingy, it is suppose to be for a plant, but the plant died.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

mournhart said:


> If you don't mind telling me, how much did you spend on all the upgrades? I'll need to start saving up, haha. Won't be for a while though, I'll need to rack up a lot of miles before I commit to any more spendings on the bike.
> 
> Thanks, I actually prefer black tape and seat, so I don't have to clean them so often.


I spent $930 for the CAAD 9/7 NEW, in 2009. I sold all the parts except the frame and stem, on eBay, for $500. I spent an additional $1200 to get the bike you see now...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Mornhart:

How do you like the FSA Gossamer crankset? I have CAAD9 frameset on the way. I was considering the FSA Gossamer or SRAM Force. I would love to put Hollowgram SL but it's out of my budget at this moment. 

Thanks,

CHL


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Since I am new to road biking and biking in general, I am not really sure my opinion would be helpful...

I really don't have anything to compare to anyway, but so far, it feels fine, I don't have any problems with it. It works as intended, haha. Though I was worry at first about the FSA Gossamer crank because I read some bad reviews from users. If you plan on upgrading them later, might as well get the gossamer (the price is lower than the force crankset right?). Maybe you can try the general forums so people with more experience can better answer your question.

Which group set are you putting on your frame?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's gonna be a transfer from my caad four, so it will be ultegra 6600. I was using a da7700 crank but i want to use a bb30 crankset. I am leaning toward the force right now but im keeping an eye out for the hollowgrams on ebay. At least I have several more weeks until the frame arrives.


chl


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome! Good luck with getting the crankset that you want! Post pics when you have the bike built (Even though it will be a while since you don't have the frame yet.)


----------

